# M.A.C's Pale Yellow Pencil



## makeuptianna (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello ladies...

  	I was wondering if any of you have any suggestions on a dupe for M.A.C's Pale yellow pencil or if there is a thread I should go to please point me in that direction! Thanks in advance if you can help!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 8, 2010)

NYX's yellow pencil? I have one and it's pale enough that I use it in my waterline as an alternative to white.


----------



## Stella Nicole (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi makeuptianna,

  	I know I'm about a year and a half late but.........    did you ever find anything comparable to Mac's pale yellow pencil liner.   I loved it and have never found anything that works the same.   I just thought I'd check on line and see if possibly someone was selling it.  When I came across your post, I thought I'd get in touch.  Take care.

  	Thanks.  Stella


----------

